# Nepalese Cookbook?



## bcsman (Sep 21, 2007)

I have been looking for any good books or recipes on Nepalese meals. I ate at a Nepalese restaurant in Hong Kong and fell in love. It is a mix between Indian & Thai food.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Our local nepalese restaurant is the Himalayan Kitchen and is reasonably priced.

The momo was a good stuffed dumpling in my experience at the restaurant. Parking is non-existent though.

Start here for free:

Nepal Home Page

i have no particular book recommendations.


----------



## sawse (Oct 29, 2007)

The Nepal Cookbook (Paperback)
by The Association of Nepalis in the Americas 

Taste of Nepal
350 authentic recipes

Cooking in Nepal:
A Selection of International & Nepali Recipes


----------

